# Zinger aluminum crates



## Mary Velazquez (Mar 31, 2012)

just looking for all the feedback I can get about these crates, especially relating to their ability to stand up to a large digger/chewer. Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

They are great crates and the doors and construction can hold up to a chewer. The only caveat is any powder coated aluminum crate the powder coat will wear off and not last with a digger or spinner. Then you get the aluminum oxide dust that will make a Malinois 'grey' but that goes to any powder coated crate. Other than that you will not find a better crate until you take a step up to welded crates like Kustom Krates which are twice the price.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Mary,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT1y6cBO3ss

Is that the one?

If so, it looks basically like a crate the military used to use for deployments and shipping. I have used them quite a bit, in similar form, and they are good, as long as the latching system works well. The right dog can get out of most things, or cause themselves injury, but usually with a sheet metal crate it is at the latch or the rivets. On crates like these, the corners and riveted areas seem to hold well. The latch I have found to be the weak point. 

I like the latching system below, although I would rather see the two sides of the latch welded to the door and the frame to ensure no issues.

Aimee, my fiancé has been using one similar to the one below with mixed results. No dogs have broken out, but I have had to put some locktite on the screws that hold the rails in. What Geoff said is true as well. You will have a grayblack dog sooner or later if they spin with the aluminum. A rubber mat will reduce that, but then there is a choking hazard for some dogs that chew the mat.

Good luck and please post a review once you buy and try something!!!


https://www.google.com/search?q=metal+dog+crate&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&tbm=isch&source=iu&imgil=O5QFJJTY3wB0aM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcSHM2fkPlodXspnqOy4m4lQdrZf1PDr_k1dqav68Ng0m5uy3Md4%253B600%253B413%253BphMicdGhOb9tfM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.kustomkrates.com%25252Fproducts%25252Fsingle_dog_crates%25252Fsingledogcrates.shtml&sa=X&ei=_RndUvCkJOrMsQSv7IH4Aw&ved=0CI4BEPUBMAs&biw=1366&bih=660#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=XUvBO3Ryljl_OM%253A%3B825JXSIok6QKvM%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fleerburg.com%252FPhotos%252FFoldCrate_014.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fleerburg.com%252F1211.htm%3B468%3B396


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I did look at those and even saw one in person before I bought my Owens 55033 dog boxes. 

The Owens are welded, a bit cheaper, and uglier. Owens also makes a "professional" dog box that looks more like a traditional welded box (without the diamond plate)

Since they do a lot of stuff for hunting dogs it is pretty easy to find a dealer to order them (if you do that then you don't have the freight issue and I saved about $100 that way)

http://www.owens-pro.com/products_dogboxes.php


----------



## Mary Velazquez (Mar 31, 2012)

We got the cage and it has worked out great. Our bear of an escape artist has totally failed to find a way out or even damage it and has given up on his life of crime also it's really comfortable, he loves it and the other dogs vie for who gets to sleep in there when the doors open.


----------

